# New Batman Movie ~Official movie discussion thread~



## Orosnake (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anybody heard of a new movie of batman, I have. In fact They were filming it in Chicago(downtown) during the summer, I was passing by. It should be coming out pretty soon. Just to let you all know.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

The next batman movie will be called *The Dark Knight.*

Details:



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> The Dark Knight is a 2008 American superhero film based on the fictional DC Comics character Batman. The film is the sequel to the 2005 release, Batman Begins, which rebooted the Batman franchise after an eight-year hiatus. Christopher Nolan, director of Batman Begins, continues as the director of the sequel, which stars Christian Bale again as Batman and Heath Ledger opposite Bale as the Joker. The Dark Knight introduces a new version of the Joker, based on the villain's original appearances in comic book lore. The character Batman also becomes more of a detective, dealing with the escalated situation from the end of Batman Begins as well as the dilemma of his vigilante crusade.





			
				Premise said:
			
		

> The film will detail Batman, Lieutenant James Gordon, and District Attorney Harvey Dent rounding up the criminals that plague Gotham City. In particular, they will battle a mysterious criminal mastermind known only as The Joker


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2007)

i hear they're currently filming a scene in Hong Kong


----------



## chrisp (Nov 10, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> i hear they're currently filming a scene in Hong Kong



Yeah, but they canceled a scene were Batman was supposed to jump in the harbour. However, it is so contaminated that it isn't healthy to swim in it. 

Hongkong means 'fragrant harbour'.

Can't wait to see this though. The Joker making his apperance and Christian Bale as Batman! The only one missing is Robin, the Boy Wonder.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah looks awesome i'm anticipating it greatly. thanks for the info.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2007)

> The only one missing is Robin, the Boy Wonder.


FUCK NO!

Robin fails hard, putting Robin in the movie would only make it shit.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

^
Agreed.

*Remembers homosexual overtones of Batman and Robin combined with Breastplates w/ nipple indents*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Robo, have you found any other Dark Knight threads? I was sure there were other ones but Search failed me.

If you don't find any else, what say you this be made the Official Batman - The Dark Knight Thread


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, there will probably be more threads about The Dark Knight since the movie is pretty far off (another year). However, I think the search function will be fixed by then (probably) so I can merge things as they come.

So for the time being this will be the official discussion thread.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 10, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Yeah, but they canceled a scene were Batman was supposed to jump in the harbour. However, it is so contaminated that it isn't healthy to swim in it.
> 
> Hongkong means 'fragrant harbour'.


That's not actually true, they cancelled a scene because they re-wrote some bits of the script.


> The only one missing is Robin, the Boy Wonder.


There will be no Robin, the Boy Blunder, in Nolans Batman, ever. He said it himself.

Anyway, I am eagerly anticipating this film, Nolan really knows what he's doing and Bale, best Bruce Wayne/Batman on film ever... not that the others were any competition to begin with anyway.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 10, 2007)

> Can't wait to see this though. The Joker making his apperance and Christian Bale as Batman! The only one missing is Robin, the Boy Wonder.



As much as I love Robin (Except for Jason, he sucked) I don't think his character works all that well with the world that the movies are creating.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2007)

this batman's too young to be a father figure, and also if nolan ever puts him in expect it to be copy pasted from dark victory.

anyways this movie looks like it's going to own so hard, i wasn't too into the heath joker but i'm willing to give him the bnefit of the doubt as i trust nolan.  also eckhart is a good actor and he should be interesting as dent and moreso as twoface


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 11, 2007)

i dont want Robin.. only Batman.. orelse it will start to fail


----------



## chrisp (Nov 11, 2007)

Why do you all dislike Robin? 

Just a off-topic question, is Falseface a original villain? Would love to see him in a future Batman-movie. The reason I'm asking is because Christopher Nolan will continue with at least one more film as well, won't he?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 11, 2007)

Peter said:


> FUCK NO!
> 
> Robin fails hard, putting Robin in the movie would only make it shit.



second 

btw who is going to play the Joker...does anybody know??


----------



## chrisp (Nov 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> btw who is going to play the Joker...does anybody know??



Heath Ledger will play the role as the Joker. Yes, he's the guy from Brokeback Mountain. He better perform well, the Joker is after all Batmans arch enemy.


----------



## Orosnake (Nov 12, 2007)

What do you you guys have against Robin?


----------



## Nine-Tailed Demon Fox (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah i saw the trailer........no bad


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 12, 2007)

didnt they just make one


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Ledger as Joker just doesn't work for me right now... He better have a good laugh and his crazy personality.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

We dont have anything against Robin, just that, he wouldnt work in the film's time line.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

I heard there's a new trailer out. I've been searching for it for a while now, no luck.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 26, 2007)

New trailer, probably mid-late December or next year I think.

Anyway, there have been DK sites going up, part of their viral marketing something...
20th Century Boys

NaruHina seems to have a lot of humor... Hinata fainting, Naruto being oblivious. Is there even a serious side to it?

NaruHina seems to have a lot of humor... Hinata fainting, Naruto being oblivious. Is there even a serious side to it?


FileFactory

They're all pretty cool.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow. If you hear some fresh news please post it here! I m great fan of all Batman movies you know.


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm definitely looking forward to The Dark Knight. Batman Begins was one of just a small handful of superhero movies that are actually good, so I have high hopes for the sequel.


----------



## Celebrianna (Nov 26, 2007)

It's about time. I've been waiting for a continuation for a while now. Batman Begins was great!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 28, 2007)

Only the Joker could pull off these socks


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, Ledger' Joker is going to be motherfucking bad ass.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2007)

Found another picture courtesy of Wizard magazine


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 3, 2007)

New promo pics of Batman and the Joker.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 3, 2007)

Heath Ledger looks pretty fucked up looking as the Joker.  Hopefully he is able to be on par or maybe even a better Joker than Jack Nicholas.  Hopefully Ledger can do just as good a laugh as Mark Hamil's Joker voice for the cartoons.  Hamil's Joker voice is just fucking epic.

I'm hoping Bail uses a better voice for when he's in costume as Batman then he did Batman Begins.  It was my only gripe with the Batman Begins.  I really couldn't stand his gravally voice when he's in costume as Batman.  If he could just do what Kevin Conroy did in the animated series and just make his voice a little deeper than his Bruce Wayne voice for Batman, that would be great.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 5, 2007)

The poster for the film came out and it looks awesome.



Also


----------



## Adonis (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope whoever made that poster got a promotion.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2007)

That poster is so awesome! 

And I didnt click the link, I dont want to be spoiled for once!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 6, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> That poster is so awesome!
> 
> And I didnt click the link, I dont want to be spoiled for once!



Good for you. Me, i couldnt help myself. The temptation was far too much for me to handle. The damn link was basiclly calling my name.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> The poster for the film came out and it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Also


 
That's just amazing! Simple but yet brilliant!


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 8, 2007)

Another picture, this time of Batman.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Batman no longer has a stiff neck.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 8, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Another picture, this time of Batman.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank god for none of that rubber nipple shit of the older Batman movies.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

I just came after reading the preview for the first 6 minutes. Genius.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 8, 2007)

So where's this new *real* trailer that I have been reading about?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> So where's this new *real* trailer that I have been reading about?



it's in the will smith movie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Thank god for none of that rubber nipple shit of the older Batman movies.


I was just bout to say. Thats one of the things I hated about the old Batmans, their incessant need for the Bat suit to show the six pack and nipples. It was very 

This however looks like truly functional combat armor with blocking shots but having durable fabric under it which can take damage but allow full range of mobility.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2007)

^ Yeah always made me wonder how can someone fight in that thing when looking at Keaton, Kilmer, and Clooney's Batman (I know the big part was for the effect that it give out from afar casting a very cool silhouette).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

I have to watch the Will Smith movie just for this trailer?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2007)

yup or you can wait til it;s on the internet


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 8, 2007)

Orosnake said:


> Has anybody heard of a new movie of batman, I have. In fact They were filming it in Chicago(downtown) during the summer, I was passing by. It should be coming out pretty soon. Just to let you all know.



Dam how come I didn't see it?

I can't wait for it as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

Are there any wallpapers out yet? I would really love the Joker on my desktop in some sort or way.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 12, 2007)

HEEEEEEEEEERE'S JOKER!



Don't worry, be happy.



Source:


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is the international teaser poster:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I saw some information about the joker this week...even a pic.  I'm a bit disappointed that Harley Quinn won't appear as his sidekick.  Maybe the cartoon I used to watch as a kid spoiled me?[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AwAKQ9hGLuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Its fucking awesome! OMG!


----------



## Seany (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks so damn cool!


----------



## Hio (Dec 14, 2007)

Batman is awesome


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 14, 2007)

That was so awesome. I haven't been that hyped up for a movie by a trailer in AWHILE!

I'm loving Ledger's Joker. His voice is different from all the other Jokers but man there is something GREAT about it. Definitley better and more menacing than Jack.

I can't wait to see that lone showdown on the street between Batman and The Joker.

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Let's put a SMILE on that face"

Another quote I'm loving.

Joker(To Rachael) "A little fight in you, I like that"

Batman "Then you're gonna love me"


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2007)

Man, this movie looking tight as friend. I'm loving it


----------



## Hio (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 14, 2007)

I really think they should just use the Joker poster for *everything*! It's just that awesome, creative, unique, and a bit original as compared to the rest of the shitty posters out now for movies!


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

^agreed, the Bat symbol use as the mouth = pure creative genius.

Domestic Poster


----------



## Hio (Dec 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> ^agreed, the Bat symbol use as the mouth = pure creative genius.
> 
> Domestic Poster



Yeah it's really awesome, Genius


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> ^agreed, the Bat symbol use as the mouth = pure creative genius.
> 
> Domestic Poster


 
That's another good one as well! Where were these people when we needed them for other movies?!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 14, 2007)

I read on IGN that Jack nicholson is very upset that they didnt contact him so he could play the joker in the dark knight. He's so upset, that he said he wont even go see the film. Honestly, i say who gives a fuck. This joker is gonna be completly different then the one jack played.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 14, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I read on IGN that Jack nicholson is very upset that they didnt contact him so he could play the joker in the dark knight. He's so upset, that he said he wont even go see the film. Honestly, i say who gives a fuck. This joker is gonna be completly different then the one jack played.



 to article.  @ Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2007)

That trailer made me go wowsers in my trousers.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 14, 2007)

Apparently the trailer is officially suppose to be online on Monday.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 14, 2007)

lol I haven't even seen batman begins yet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 14, 2007)

I've seen the trailer.

Ledger's Joker impression rocks.

This is going to be a freaking good movie.

And with regards to the Jack Nicholson article, I understand that he was joking.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 14, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> That trailer made me go wowsers in my trousers.



You mind explaining it for us? Like what happened?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2007)

Source

Shit quality but it isn't being pulled down like on Youtube.


----------



## jazumin (Dec 15, 2007)

I honestly think it's going to be a good movie with the content that's been leaking, promotional images and such.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

I just came twice after watching that trailer. Just damn amazing.

Damnit, I must get an HQ version of that trailer.


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just saw the trailer when I saw I Am Legend. I swear, if there's anyone who sees that and still says that Ledger will make a horrible Joker, their mother needs to be raped in front of them....by a clown, of course.

I don't think I've ever been this pumped for a movie. Ever.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 16, 2007)

Apparently a HQ version of the trailer is supposed to go online today here:


----------



## Gene (Dec 16, 2007)

^The trailer is up on the site.


----------



## Auron (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea I've never had a trailer pump me up for a movie so much as that one.  Whoever's doing  marketing for this movie needs to get a raise immediately.  Hype for this is crazy and its still 6 months away.  Hell I'll be the first in line when it comes out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

I. Came. Buckets.

Reps for massive win.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 16, 2007)

Watching the trailer again after seeing it when I went to see 'I Am Legend' in the theater yesterday there is one thing i've noticed.  Joker is gonna be fucking GAR.  I love it.  Ledger looks fuckin' sweet in his Joker gear.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 16, 2007)

I cried after seeing the HQ trailer.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 17, 2007)

I do believe when I watch this movie it will be the first non-porn movie to make me ejaculate.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2007)

saw the trailer before I Am Legend, 2 words came to my mind

*FUCK.* *YES.*


----------



## Hio (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2007)

"No he killed the bus driver"
"Bus driver? what bus dri-"
*bus crashes into bank*

XD


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2007)

wow that trailer just made my day.............i cant wait for that movie now


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2007)

this movie is gonna be awesome, dunno why more super hero flicks cant be this good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow just saw the trailer, and now I've come to the conclusion that this movie is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 17, 2007)

After seeing this trailer, I've decided two things:

1.) Any and all criticism or hesitations I've had for Ledger as the Joker are gone, he's captured the true spirit of the character perfectly.

2.) I'm going to move into the mountains and bury myself in snow in order to freeze my body until July, as I can not wait for this movie to come out.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2007)

speculation:

Joker kills Loeb.  He's grabbing him by the head in the trailer and saying "why so serious" which is what he'd say to someone he'd gas.   Also there seems to be a shitload of cops marching down the road which leads me to believe its a funeral march.  my 2 cents.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> After seeing this trailer, I've decided two things:
> 
> 1.) Any and all criticism or hesitations I've had for Ledger as the Joker are gone, he's captured the true spirit of the character perfectly.
> 
> 2.) I'm going to move into the mountains and bury myself in snow in order to freeze my body until July, as I can not wait for this movie to come out.


Let me know the result of the war against the otters. 

Truly, at first I didn't think he looked the part but the trailer and all that, far superior to Jack Nicholson in capturing the twisted sense of humor and psychotic nature that is the joker. He just needs to do the amazing monologues which are classic Joker.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just how many times is Mahone going to get owned?lol


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I'm pleased to see those who had second thoughts about this film when Heath Ledger was connected to the Joker role has somewhat did a 180 and are beginning to accept him.

One thing this trailer did do for me though is make me like the new Bat-pod (cycle) or whatever. At first I thought it looked a bit weird and I know you did too. But seeing it in action really looked great. 

Now can't wait to see two-face show up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Just how many times is Mahone going to get owned?lol


XD


Potentialflip said:


> Well, I'm pleased to see those who had second thoughts about this film when Heath Ledger was connected to the Joker role has somewhat did a 180 and are beginning to accept him.
> 
> One thing this trailer did do for me though is make me like the new Bat-pod (cycle) or whatever. At first I thought it looked a bit weird and I know you did too. But seeing it in action really looked great.
> 
> Now can't wait to see two-face show up.


I'll admit I was one of those when they first showed pictures of him as the Joker. Just didn't look like the comic character to me.

But he's captured the character flawlessly judging from what we've seen thus far. I hope he does a few classic joker monologues, those in the comics are great *references TBH's set*

2 Face? Eh, he's not one of my favorites. Penguin and Mr. Freeze are the most win of the others. However both were quite shitty in how they were done in the previous movies.

I really hope one day they do a Batman - Superman crossover in live action form. That isn't shit.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 18, 2007)

Peter said:


> 2 Face? Eh, he's not one of my favorites. Penguin and Mr. Freeze are the most win of the others. However both were quite shitty in how they were done in the previous movies.



I'm hoping someone has explained Penguin to Nolan by this point. I remember when they first started talking about sequels, Nolan was interviewed and asked about Penguin, and he said that since their movies are going for realism, the Penguin can't fit in. Methinks he has the same misconception of the character most people do, because of Burton's movie.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2007)

Peter said:


> XD
> 
> I'll admit I was one of those when they first showed pictures of him as the Joker. Just didn't look like the comic character to me.
> 
> ...



Nolan said he was considering Penguin for his series but doubts he'll ever do it.

Also that Justice League film is probably the closest we'll get to a superman/batman crossover, at least this decade.  despite the fact that neither Nolan or Singer are involved.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 18, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Nolan said he was considering Penguin for his series but doubts he'll ever do it.
> 
> Also that Justice League film is probably the closest we'll get to a superman/batman crossover, at least this decade.  despite the fact that neither Nolan or Singer are involved.



In the movie I Am Legend there are posters all over NYC (in the movie) for the live-action Superman/Batman, Green Lantern and Teen Titans movies.

I`m not sure if thats suppose to be some sort of sign.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2007)

What? No 9th Wonders movie posters? Awww


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 18, 2007)

There was a Batman/Superman movies at the works but WB decided to bring back the Superman franchise. Just like there was suppose to be a live action Batman Beyond movie but it was decided just to go back and start the Batman franchise all over again.



			
				@gent9 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping someone has explained Penguin to Nolan by this point. I remember when they first started talking about sequels, Nolan was interviewed and asked about Penguin, and he said that since their movies are going for realism, the Penguin can't fit in. Methinks he has the same misconception of the character most people do, because of Burton's movie.



It's not that the Penguin can't be in the movie. But to be brought in to the movie will be tricky. In other words the franchise is trying to go a path away from those of Burton or Schumacher. In my point of view the Penguin can't be brought in the franchise unless he is some mob type character making him like a minor villain rather than a main one.

two-face may not be your favorite but he is considerably a very interesting villain and possibly the most recognizable of the Batman rogue gallery behind the joker.


----------



## Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> There was a Batman/Superman movies at the works but WB decided to bring back the Superman franchise. Just like there was suppose to be a live action Batman Beyond movie but it was decided just to go back and start the Batman franchise all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But....that's exactly what Penguin is. He's a crime boss, and that's about it.

Really, if Nolan wants to add Penguin in somewhere in the future, I think a good route would be to have a No Man's Land-esque story, where Penguin and Blackmask (maybe even Blockbuster too) are feuding with each other. Actually...it'd be a lot like War Games...but less crappy, so not really War Games at all.

Since we're going for realism with the new movies, that's about the only idea I can come up with for getting Penguin in as a major villain. Otherwise he'd just be a minor villain.

I wouldn't mind seeing Lady Shiva or a real Bane in a future movie. But we've got another half dozen Batvillains before they should even be considered.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2007)

I want to see Joker in another movie (maybe in 10 years) come back with Harley Quinn. Those two in the 90's cartoon were great together.

If her character makes a cameo in this movie, I'll be pleased.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 18, 2007)

That's just it. Like I mentioned he won't be a worthwhile villain in this version of Batman and I believe that is what Nolan was getting at with the comment he made. Saying he could see Philip Seymour Hoffman in the film more than the Penguin (the rumor that was spreading that Hoffman was connected to the penguin role).


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

How about the likes of Mad Hatter, The Riddler, or Ra's al Ghul's daughter Talia al Ghul as potential future villains?


----------



## Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

Just as long as we don't get stuck with Hush, Red Hood or Azbat.

I will, however, accept Killer Croc, Scarface & the Ventriloquist (actually, those two would be absolutely phenomenal for the Nolan batmovies) or Deathstroke.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2007)

I just thought of something. Can you imagine how much fucking win this movie would have been made of if Jim Carrey had played the Joker instead of Heath? Jim Carrey is perfect.


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 27, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just thought of something. Can you imagine how much fucking win this movie would have been made of if Jim Carrey had played the Joker instead of Heath? Jim Carrey is perfect.



That would be fucking awesome if Carrey was the Joker


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 27, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just thought of something. Can you imagine how much fucking win this movie would have been made of if Jim Carrey had played the Joker instead of Heath? Jim Carrey is perfect.


No, I dont think I would like Carrey playing Joker. Heath is perfect.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 27, 2007)

this movie is goin to suck ass just like Batman Begin


----------



## Smash_2451 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Batman- The Dark Knight*

So with the exception of Katie Holmes, everyone seems to be returning for the next Batman movie.  From the trailer, Heath Ledger, as of now, seems to be pulling off the type of Joker that was portrayed in _The Killing Joke_ novel.  Will he be better than Jack Nicholson was...I don't know yet.  You watch the trailer and be the judge.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaIR9dAZRR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2007)

There's already a thread about the new batman movie. Post there please.

*merge*


----------



## Dave (Dec 28, 2007)

patrick bateman as the batman? YES


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't wait to dload this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks amazing.  Near perfect casting.  Heath Ledger as the Joker...I was skeptical about...but the laugh and the mannerisms are perfect.  How did he go from A Knight's Tale to this?  

Morgan Freeman as Lucius Fox is perfect casting.  Gary Oldman as Commissioner Gordon...also perfect.  Michael Caine as Alfred...I can't even remember the guy that used to do it...that's how good he is.  Obviously Bale is superior to Keaton, Kilmer, and Clooney.  Eckhart will make a brilliant Two-Face.  They have a difficult time getting Rachel right though.  Katie Holmes wasn't very good in the first film, and I don't expect much more from Maggie Gyllenhaal...she isn't attractive enough for a romance with Bruce Wayne to be realistic.

I also hope that the Batmobile has been changed a little bit...I hated that ducking down crap that they had to do to drive it in the first one.

Anyways, looks amazing.  Much better than a new Superman movie would be.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Obviously Bale is superior to Keaton, Kilmer, and Clooney.



To Kilmer and Clooney I agree.  As for Keaton I would have to say he was a better Batman.  But not by that much when compared to Bale.  It's a close one, a very close one, but i'd go with Keaton.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you ready?


I don't belive you are ready


Link removed


FUCKING PERFECT


----------



## Noah (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooray, it's back up somewhere!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Are you ready?
> 
> 
> I don't belive you are ready
> ...



Nice.  Joker was fucking win.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2008)

jim carrey as joker = epic win


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> jim carrey as joker = epic win



WTF, Jim Carrey isn't the Joker, that's Heath Ledger.


----------



## Noah (Jan 8, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> WTF, Jim Carrey isn't the Joker, that's Heath Ledger.



Nevermind the confusion. Who the hell would actually think that about the Joker?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2008)

I know its Heath Ledger, but if Jim Carrey did play Joker...man such win. On a decent note, that trailer vid was epic. USING A SCHOOL BUS!! epic win.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Katie Holmes wasn't very good in the first film, and I don't expect much more from Maggie Gyllenhaal...she isn't attractive enough for a romance with Bruce Wayne to be realistic.



While I disagree with you, I really don't think it's going to be a problem. 
I actually think Rachel Dawes might actually turn out to be Harvey Dent's girlfriend in the film (or at least, I think that would be a good angle). 
I also think it's obvious she's going to bear the brunt of the Joker's brutality in this one, though if she's with Dent she might not die by his hand (otherwise Two-Face will want nothing but to kill the Joker in every future installment). Either way, she's not a character that's meant to last and by the end of this trilogy she will likely be either dead or gone, probably giving Bruce a harder heart in the process.

And the guy that played Alfred before was Michael Gough-and he was very good at it. Michael caine is, too, but I actually think he does'nt quite inhabit his role as well as some of the other actors; he still seems a bit too Michael Caine.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I know its Heath Ledger, but if Jim Carrey did play Joker...man such win. On a decent note, that trailer vid was epic. USING A SCHOOL BUS!! epic win.



Jim wouldn't do a good job in this role, especially with the way they're portraying the Joker


Heath seems to be doing fantastic however


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

Heath Ledger is a fantastic actor.  I had no problems with him being cast from the beginning, since I knew he would be terrific.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 9, 2008)

The number one movie I want to watch in 2008.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Jim wouldn't do a good job in this role, especially with the way they're portraying the Joker
> 
> 
> Heath seems to be doing fantastic however



Plus it's pretty obvious WB and Nolan are doing their best to try to separate themselves from the other Batman franchise.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see this film! Heath Ledger will be great as the Joker, and Christian Bale will be just as good again as Batman. Michael Caine. : D


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim Carrey did a excellent job as the riddler, now that i think about it,


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 10, 2008)

This film is gonna be awesome I'll definitely go to see it, and it looks like number 3 will have 2 faced in it, but I'm kinda disappointed Katie Holmes ain't playing Rachel Dawes


----------



## Adonis (Jan 10, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Jim Carrey did a excellent job as the riddler, now that i think about it,



The Riddler and The Joker are two different ballparks.

Really, I don't see how anyone thinks Jim Carey would be an above-par Joker.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2008)

^I think he could, he has the personality.


----------



## Noah (Jan 10, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> ^I think he could, he has the personality.



Jim Carrey is a raving lunatic who kills on a whim? He's a guy who would rape and paralyze a teenage girl just because he felt like it? He'd go on Letterman or Leno and then gas the entire audience with Smilax Gas?

That's who the Joker is. He's a sick, demented, shattered genius who just happens to do things that can be perceived as funny sometimes. He's not The Mask, or Ace Ventura, or anything close to the movie rendition of The Riddler. He's a sociopath serial killer with delusions of grandeur. Someone like Carrey could never pull off the version (that is, the correct version) of the Joker that the Nolan films are create. This Joker needed a serious actor to portray him correctly, and that's what Heath Ledger is. Jim Carrey has a few serious roles, but he's far from a serious actor.

Also: Here's hoping for Lady Shiva or Slade in a future movie.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 10, 2008)

I never read the last few pages, but any news on why the Joker's face isn't entirely white like the comics, but rather looks like makeup?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2008)

Same reason the bat-mobile isn't a sleak sedan. New franchise.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it's an interesting shake up really.  I enjoyed Batman Begins and this movie is looking great so far.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2008)

Noah said:


> Jim Carrey is a raving lunatic who kills on a whim? He's a guy who would rape and paralyze a teenage girl just because he felt like it? He'd go on Letterman or Leno and then gas the entire audience with Smilax Gas?
> 
> That's who the Joker is. He's a sick, demented, shattered genius who just happens to do things that can be perceived as funny sometimes. He's not The Mask, or Ace Ventura, or anything close to the movie rendition of The Riddler. He's a sociopath serial killer with delusions of grandeur. Someone like Carrey could never pull off the version (that is, the correct version) of the Joker that the Nolan films are create. This Joker needed a serious actor to portray him correctly, and that's what Heath Ledger is. Jim Carrey has a few serious roles, but he's far from a serious actor.
> 
> Also: Here's hoping for Lady Shiva or Slade in a future movie.



All I got to say is, if Heath Leadger can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Lilali (Jan 11, 2008)

i haven't watched Batman movies since i was young 

but i do want to go see this one, it seems pretty good from the pictures i have seen

hasn't there been a Joker in the Batman movies before?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah the original one


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2008)

There's also the 60's TV series and the 90's and Noughties Cartoon version's, and there respective films.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish people would stop pole-jocking Jack Nicholson. 

"Omg! It's Jack Nicholson acting like Jack Nicholson and it happens to overlap the cheesy 50s-60s characterization of Joker I've grown up with since I don't actually read the comics the movie is based on! Wow! He was so good!"


----------



## Noah (Jan 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I wish people would stop pole-jocking Jack Nicholson.
> 
> "Omg! It's Jack Nicholson acting like Jack Nicholson and it happens to overlap the cheesy 50s-60s characterization of Joker I've grown up with since I don't actually read the comics the movie is based on! Wow! He was so good!"



Friggin' thank you. It's about goddamn time someone agreed with me here.



> All I got to say is, if Heath Ledger can do it, anyone can.



I'm guessing you only know him from Brokeback Mountain. Heath Ledger is a fantastic method actor, and after I read how he prepared for the role, I think I can honestly say he was the absolute best choice for the Joker.

Seriously. The guy sat in a hotel room for a month and did nothing but read comics and write a journal as the Joker. If that's not mental preparation, I don't know what is.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

Talk about being too devoted, seriously. >.> But Heath is a great Joker, I'll admit that. Just not the "best" one in my thoughts.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I wish people would stop pole-jocking Jack Nicholson.
> 
> "Omg! It's Jack Nicholson acting like Jack Nicholson and it happens to overlap the cheesy 50s-60s characterization of Joker I've grown up with since I don't actually read the comics the movie is based on! Wow! He was so good!"



Exactly. I've told a few people offline this myself. He's pretty much Jack Nicholson with Joker make-up on, playing himself. I used to think he did pretty good as the Joker, and he doesn't do a _bad_ job, but it's too comical and he sounds and even looks too much like himself.

Nice to see someone else saying this.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey! Jack Nicholson *is* The Joker!

Can't wait for this one, after all, The Joker is Batmans arch enemy. I've been a fan of Batman since I was 4 years old.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 12, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Hey! Jack Nicholson *is* The Joker!



No, Jack Nicholson is Jack Nicholson.

Have you ever read the comics? If so, you'd know Jack was nothing like the Joker. I find it funny how an actor can completely miss the mark in portraying a character yet still be lauded as the definitive version of that character.


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> No, Jack Nicholson is Jack Nicholson.
> 
> Have you ever read the comics? If so, you'd know Jack was nothing like the Joker. I find it funny how an actor can completely miss the mark in portraying a character yet still be lauded as the definitive version of that character.



That's how it works. Find someone who's only seen the movies ask them if Joe Chill was just made up for Batman Begins. $100 says they're certain that it was the Joker who did it.



> Talk about being too devoted, seriously. >.> But Heath is a great Joker, I'll admit that. Just not the "best" one in my thoughts.



That's a ridiculous statement. When you need to bring a character to life, there is no such thing as over-preparation. Besides, other actors have done far worse. Pacino didn't sleep the entire time he was shooting Insomnia.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 13, 2008)

Jack Nicholson did a good job playin the joker, but it's not as good as everyone claims it is. Actually, it's overated. In my opinion, ledger's joker is gonna be far greater than jack's. The guy who plays alfred thinks so too.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 13, 2008)

I just hope that the people doing the movie don't screw up the sequal the like the previous other batman movies.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Jack Nicholson did a good job playin the joker, but it's not as good as everyone claims it is. Actually, it's overated. In my opinion, ledger's joker is gonna be far greater than jack's. The guy who plays alfred thinks so too.



"The guy who play's Alfred?"

You mean you've never heard of  Michael Caine?



Vegeta said:


> I just hope that the people doing the movie don't screw up the sequal the like the previous other batman movies.



They seem to know what they're doing; and more importantly, where they're going with this.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 13, 2008)

I've heard of Micheal Cain. I just couldn't remember his name at the time. He said in an interview that heath ledger has surpassed jack.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I've heard of Micheal Cain. I just couldn't remember his name at the time. He said in an interview that heath ledger has surpassed jack.



Yes, I've read it myself.

He also said that, the first time he saw Ledger's Joker, he completely forgot his lines and just stared, because the guy was so scary. Looks like it's going to be true, judging from the trailer.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope Edison Chen doesn't have a big role in this sequel.
I can't stand him!


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 17, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> The next batman movie will be called *The Dark Knight.*
> 
> Details:



Wait wait. So the first movie with saw with Michael Keaton meant nothing? Well, they made that clear with the Batman Begins movie when it seems it was some drunkard that killed Bruce Waynes parents and not The Joker himself..... Mneh. Oh well.


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> Wait wait. So the first movie with saw with Michael Keaton meant nothing? Well, they made that clear with the Batman Begins movie when it seems it was some drunkard that killed Bruce Waynes parents and not The Joker himself..... Mneh. Oh well.



Exactly. This is what people like to call "doing it right." The only version of the Joker who killed the Waynes was movie Joker. People decided to reset the franchise and keep it more true to the comics this time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

Heath Leadger.... has passed away. ;_;


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

that's messed up, how i'm gonna watch the new batman movie now


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

I've lost all reason to enjoy/live my Summer if this movie was uncomplete now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

That's sad.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he completed flming for this movie. R.I.P though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2008)

Its over. Batman won.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Do we have conformation that this was in post-production?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2008)

wow this is queen of the dammed all over again


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2008)

_This sucks...big time._


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

It's gonna be weird watching this movie now >_>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2008)

The film is bound to have been in Post production. Filming is almost always just about finished when they release the first trailers.

But spoiler alert: Batman killed Joker.


----------



## Noah (Jan 22, 2008)

Batarang ftw, amirite?!

*reads full article*

Holy shit! Killed by The Twins! Goddamn Full House will be the end of us all, I swear.

But seriously, this fucking sucks. Just when I was about to forgive him for Homorape Cowboys, he goes and dies on me. I really, *really* hope he had finished all of his scenes. He seemed so into The Joker that I can't imagine he would've killed himself before finishing the role (not that it's necessarily a suicide).

But still...goddamn. So much for a recurring villain.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2008)

This is fucking horrible news.

I was in shock when I first heard about it today..hell who am I kidding I'm still in shock over this. 

R.I.P Heath Ledger.


----------



## Denji (Jan 22, 2008)

This is just tragic. I feel for his daughter.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont want to sound like a dick _too much_...but is this movie ruined now?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 23, 2008)

Being that this is the Batman club, filming has been completed, or so I've heard. On a sadder note, the passing of Heath Ledger was tragic, indeed. R.I.P


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 23, 2008)

I was quite upset about the death of Heath Ledger.  Luckily, they finished filming, but I truely believe that his performance in the Dark Knight will be a great one.


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 23, 2008)

Im upset that Heath died...he was a good actor and had alot of potential for future films, I hope that his role in the new batman movie makes him well known for his acting skills.  
R.I.P Heath Ledger


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP Heath Ledger, I just heard the news.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2008)

On a little more upbeat note, Mark Hamill-who played the Joker in the 
Nineties cartoon series-and that show's co-creator Paul Dini, have both seen the trailer and think Ledger was fantastic. Director Guillermo del Toro and comic writer Jeph Loeb think so, too.

Jack Nicholson is upset they did'nt ask him to come back.


----------



## Juno (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm glad he finished filming. This means they won't refilm his parts and cast another actor, because by all accounts he is fantastic in this film and his death shouldn't erase his last work.

I imagine they'll dedicate it to him or something. It's really tragic that this happened, though I'm still not sure exactly how it happened.


----------



## Mithrandil (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure his death will have a similar effect to TDK to that Brandon Lee's death had to the Crow. RIP Heath Ledger...


----------



## Angelus (Jan 23, 2008)

damn, this is the first time in my life, that I'm actually upset, now that a famous person died. and it's all because I expect him to be awesome in his role as the Joker. I don't even know how many times I've already watched the TDK trailer, just because of Ledgers performance as the Joker. I even bought the "why so serious" poster with Ledger on it two days ago...

rest in peace, man, ... rest in peace.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 23, 2008)

this is seriously depressing me...I don't even know why, I've seen untimely deaths of movie stars before but Heath has always been one of my favorite actors and starred in my favorite movie and I dunno I guess I was just a real big fan of his and to find out about this. it's such a shock, as tragic as it is I pray it was an accident and not suicide, I hate to think that a guy that always seemed so happy and friendly would kill himself...but you never know...

I hope he was able to finish filming The Dark Knight, from what I've heard it's his best performance so it'll be a fitting final performance at least...

damn...this sucks

R.I.P Heath


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sorry if I'm rather cold but while it sucks anyone dies but if he did OD, (autopsy reports are inconclusive...just like Batman wanted them to be...) he has little sympathy from me. The only thing that really saddens me is that he won't be in any future Batman movies and once again we'll have the drama of recasting. Celebrities who kill themselves with drugs (Heroin Hero anyone?) do not deserve any sympathy. Their families do and that I give. But otherwise, I choose the lulz route. Call me a cold hearted bastard but I have only the internet to blame. Oh and John Belushi.


----------



## Noah (Jan 23, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm sorry if I'm rather cold but while it sucks anyone dies but if he did OD, (autopsy reports are inconclusive...just like Batman wanted them to be...) he has little sympathy from me. The only thing that really saddens me is that he won't be in any future Batman movies and once again we'll have the drama of recasting. Celebrities who kill themselves with drugs (Heroin Hero anyone?) do not deserve any sympathy. Their families do and that I give. But otherwise, I choose the lulz route. Call me a cold hearted bastard but I have only the internet to blame. Oh and John Belushi.



Word. The only thing worse than a drug OD is suicide. Suicides deserve no sympathy from anyone. Ever.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its over. Batman won.



I lol'd       
...

Gdi, Joker gonna be fucked for the next movies


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 23, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm sorry if I'm rather cold but while it sucks anyone dies but if he did OD, (autopsy reports are inconclusive...just like Batman wanted them to be...) he has little sympathy from me. The only thing that really saddens me is that he won't be in any future Batman movies and once again we'll have the drama of recasting. Celebrities who kill themselves with drugs (Heroin Hero anyone?) do not deserve any sympathy. Their families do and that I give. But otherwise, I choose the lulz route. Call me a cold hearted bastard but I have only the internet to blame. Oh and John Belushi.



It's possible that he accidentally O.D. on his medication.  The media keeps talking about him having pneumonia.  It's possible is sleeping pills and pnemonia medication had an adverse reaction.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jan 23, 2008)

What a shock.He was a good actor with a bright future.

I wonder how many people are going to see the movie out of sympathy or curiosity of what his final performance was like.


----------



## Noah (Jan 23, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> It's possible that he accidentally O.D. on his medication.  The media keeps talking about him having pneumonia.  It's possible is sleeping pills and pnemonia medication had an adverse reaction.



I had considered that too. In fact, I was pretty sure it was more likely an accident than anything else.

...but then I remembered he was found buttnekkid. I don't know about you kids, but I make sure I'm properly covered before I pop pills that make me comatose. Then again, I'm not a rich and famous gay cowboy, so maybe they have different styles for pill popping.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> Word. The only thing worse than a drug OD is suicide. Suicides deserve no sympathy from anyone. Ever.



Even if it was John Reynolds?


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 23, 2008)

R.I.P. Heath Ledger
i hate seeing people so young die...


----------



## Noah (Jan 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Even if it was John Reynolds?



Remind me who that was, I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## plox (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG
i bet this was stated already but w.e.

JOKER DIED!!!!!

i thougt batman didnt kill


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2008)

Silver Reflection said:


> What a shock.He was a good actor with a bright future.
> 
> I wonder how many people are going to see the movie out of sympathy or curiosity of what his final performance was like.



I wouldn't be surprised if he won sympathy awards. Gonna be weird watching him on screen.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Noah said:


> I had considered that too. In fact, I was pretty sure it was more likely an accident than anything else.
> 
> ...but then I remembered he was found buttnekkid. I don't know about you kids, but I make sure I'm properly covered before I pop pills that make me comatose. Then again, I'm not a rich and famous gay cowboy, so maybe they have different styles for pill popping.



He was found in bed, face down, and before he was found his housekeeper found him sleeping in the exact same position. If he was naked it was only because he sleeps that way.

The autopsy was inconclusive, but at this point he either overdosed on his legally-prescribed Sleeping Pills (not trying to get high, but just trying to sleep), or died of oher causes. It was almost certaily an accidental death, though.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 25, 2008)

Just saw the trailer on YouTube, and I cannot wait to watch this movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 25, 2008)

Noah said:


> Remind me who that was, I'm drawing a blank.


*Points to avy and sig*


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 29, 2008)

Leak of the new Dark Knight trailer (might not last long. we'll see):


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2008)

damn I cant wait for the movie to come out


----------



## Noah (Apr 30, 2008)

Even better trailer


----------



## batanga (May 5, 2008)

This movie looks really, really badass.


----------



## Wilham (May 5, 2008)

I can't wait. Joker is going to be a great character to watch. And it appears that it will end like Batman Begins with a new villan introduce and it being Two-face. I love that they are redoing the characters that were ruined in the other batman movies. 

I read an article this weekend were Eckhart who plays Harvey Dent said that when you see Two-Face it should make you sick to your stomach. I can't wait.


----------



## maximilyan (May 5, 2008)

When i went to see iron man on friday i saw snippets of it.. i wonder when its out though, they didnt say.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

if you pay very close attention, Harvey's 2nd to last appearance in the trailer (when he's in the car with the gun), you can see that he's already Two-Face.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> if you pay very close attention, Harvey's 2nd to last appearance in the trailer (when he's in the car with the gun), you can see that he's already Two-Face.



I noticed that too.

"You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself turn into the criminal". That's pretty ironic.

 The movie is going to be f**king awesome, I'm looking forward to see Heath as the Joker. Who else thought that the "Here's my card" line in the last trailer was full of win?


----------



## Smash_2451 (May 5, 2008)

Several people have pointed out that it's the Scarecrow in that van that Batman comes down and crushes.  It looks like the mask, but I can't tell since it's just a split second before BAM!!  But as much as this movie is going to belong to the Joker and a bit of Two-Face, I did still like Scarecrow in Batman Begins.  They've said that he will appear, but I hope he gets a bit of time before knocking him off in favor of the other two villains.

It's interesting the approach that Christopher Nolan took for Harvey Dent to become Two Face.  While acid in the face may have worked just as well, having him on the floor and having the acid pour down may have a different effect.

On a side note, has anyone here actually read "The Killing Joke"?  I haven't been able to find anywhere to buy it aside from online.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2008)

Conceptual Two-Face art?


----------



## batanga (May 6, 2008)

Thank FSM it's not purple.




//EDIT - wow, that's a pretty cool pic adonis, I hope it's like that in the movie.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 6, 2008)

batanga said:


> Thank FSM it's not purple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't hate.  Batman Forever rawks!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

What do you all think about the idea of Robin appearing in the next Batman film?


----------



## nanni (May 7, 2008)

is it really going too be the joker as the bad guy again?


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

I personally can't wait, I enjoyed Batman Begins so much.

Only thing I liked about Batman and Robin, was Arnie "There is a Freeze coming."


----------



## batanga (May 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What do you all think about the idea of Robin appearing in the next Batman film?


Hell no, Robin sucks balls.


----------



## Noah (May 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What do you all think about the idea of Robin appearing in the next Batman film?



I suppose it just depends on which Robin we get and how he's handled. Personally, I'd rather it just skips Dick and we get Jason, but that's probably not a possibility.


----------



## masamune1 (May 7, 2008)

I was looking at that trailer and I noticed something.

Just after Dent's "the night is darkest before the dawn" bit (but before the "the dawn is coming" bit), the Joker is standng in front of something burning, and noticebaly not smiling but dead serious.

What I noticed was, after pausing it, what the Joker is standing in front of is a big, big pile of burning money. His serious face hints that that might be _his_ money (does'nt have to be, of course- he could have burned it himself even), and I was thinking that the money might be what the Mob was paying him to take down Batman.

Maybe they burned it, thinking he was'nt doing a good enough job (which would suggest a climax where the Joker just starts killing them, and going on a riot since he has nothing better to do).

Just a thought/ guess/ whatever.

EDIT: Then again, I can't imagine a mobster who would burn that much money.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 7, 2008)

Needs Red Hood.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2008)

Not really relevant.  But this is something that needs to be said.  

Selina Kyle...or some sort of female love interest needs to appear in the 3rd movie.

This Rachel bitch is awful.  Katie Holmes was the weak acting link in the first movie.  Maggie is a better actress, but that scene in which Bruce asks her if they will be together....it makes me squeamish.  

Kristen Dunst was too ugly for the role of Mary Jane Watson, and I feel the same way about Maggie G.  Bruce Wayne is too fucking rich to be stuck with a frog like her.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 10, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Conceptual Two-Face art?



Kind of reminds me of the Terminator.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 12, 2008)

T.V. Spot:

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfEntCLJ-eI&eurl=http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=16374]The Dark Knight Official TV Spot #1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandt (May 12, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Not really relevant.  But this is something that needs to be said.
> 
> Selina Kyle...or some sort of female love interest needs to appear in the 3rd movie.
> 
> ...



Maggie Gyllenhaal isn't a Perfect 10, but she's a great actress. I think she'll do a wonderful job as Rachel Dawes, even if the character is not a necessity. 

For the next female character, I think Selina Kyle will be a must; but I also think we need to see Zatanna. Don't ask why, but Zatanna actually had a childhood history with Bruce _and_ she's not some character drummed up for the film.


----------

